# New Girl In Town



## TheNewGirl (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi All!

Have enjoyed reading various threads on here so I thought I would join up! I'm a 20yo female and I'm looking to get into weight training. I've always been sporty and have played football for all my life, until I injured my neck a couple of years ago. I'm missing the training/lifestyle of being involved in sport so I thought I would get into weight training. I have a gym membership, but the gym isn't that great, so I've bought some weights and I'm hopefully picking up my weights bench at the weekend! Just looking for advice really about workouts that I could do at home, but I'll start a new thread about that later 

Cheers


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Aloha


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello. But a picture speaks 1000 words


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome , my advice is to start on a 5x5 building a solid foundation and learning technique .

this is a good place to start imo ...

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/reg-park-beginner-workout.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome. We like questions on hear.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

welcome to ukm

dont need much for an effective home workout. An adjustable bench with a little DB and BB weights set is a good start


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

TheNewGirl said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Have enjoyed reading various threads on here so I thought I would join up! I'm a 20yo female and I'm looking to get into weight training. I've always been sporty and have played football for all my life, until I injured my neck a couple of years ago. I'm missing the training/lifestyle of being involved in sport so I thought I would get into weight training. I have a gym membership, but the gym isn't that great, so I've bought some weights and I'm hopefully picking up my weights bench at the weekend! Just looking for advice really about workouts that I could do at home, but I'll start a new thread about that later
> 
> Cheers


Hi and welcome to the forum.

I am one of the nicer more established guys on here so feel free to get in contact should you have any problems.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sams said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I am one of the nicer more established guys on here so feel free to get in contact should you have any problems.


 :lol:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

welcome along


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome. Picsornogirl


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

The hunger doe:lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I am one of the nicer more established guys on here so feel free to get in contact should you have any problems.


SERIOUSLY AVOID THIS ONE!!!!

And welcome


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## TheNewGirl (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the err... Warm welcome?! :tongue:

Will hopefully post a journal soon so you'll get your pic fix then!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome to the hungergames xx


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

A male joins and he gets 2 or 3 welcome messages. a female 20!! you lot make me laugh :beer:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> A male joins and he gets 2 or 3 welcome messages. a female 20!! you lot make me laugh :beer:


Cant say ive noticed... :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Heya hun


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Some of these replies though! :lol:


----------



## effut (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------

